# 24V DC über 2kOhm Widerstand gegen Erde schalten



## Anonymous (23 November 2005)

Hi,
bei uns kam jemad auf die "tolle" Idee anstelle eines induktiven Näherungsschalter folgendes zu verwenden:
+24V DC über 2kOhm-Widerstand- auf eine isoliert angebrachte Gewindestange. Nach dem Widerstand geht es auch noch auf einen SPS-Eingang. Wird nun ein mech. Anschlag auf die Gewindestange geführt, dann geht der SPS-Eingang auf "0" wird der Anschlag wieder entfernt ist der Eingang wieder "1". Der mech. Anschlag ist geerdet. Das ganze findet auch noch in öliger Umgebung statt. 
Was haltet Ihr von dieser Idee. Was sollte man beachten?


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2005)

Zum einen kann es Pegelprobleme geben weil der Eingang ja auch einen Widerstand hat, in der Regel fließt da ein Strom in der Größenordnung von etwa 20mA, also irgendwelche 1,2 Kiloohm. Das ergibt zusammen mit dem 2 Kiloohm Widerstand einen Spannungsteiler, von Deinen 24V bleiben also ungefähr 15 Volt übrig. Das mag in den meisten Fällen reichen, schön ist es mit Sicherheit nicht. Je nach Eingangswiderstand und verwendetem externen Widerstand mag es funktionieren.
Das weitaus größere Problem ist die unsichere Kontaktgabe Deiner Gewindestange. Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Maschinenbauer wird diese Unsicherheit nicht wegen ein paar Euros für den Prox riskieren.


----------



## cmm1808 (24 November 2005)

Wenn ich eine Webcam hätte, könnte man sehen wie ich meine Hand vor die Stirn schlage.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## old_willi (24 November 2005)

Hallo @nanu,
die Idee ist nicht neu. Wird oft bei sehr warmen Materialien angewendet wo andere Sensoren versagen.
Das Problem ist der Berührungsschutz. Die Elektrode (Gewindestange) ist nicht isoloiert und frei zugänglich. Nehme einen Sicherheitstrenntrafo (z.B. für 42V Steckdosen) und schalte damit ein Hilfsschütz oder Relais. 
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

*Zusatzinfos*

Bei dieser Sache geht es nicht um das Geld. Bisher wurde der Anschlag mit einem Näherungsschalter überwacht. Wurde der Anschlag verstellt, dann mußte auch der Näherungsschalter verstellt werden. Diese Verstellung erfolgt mindesten einmal die Woche. Die Anlagenführer vergessen aber sehr oft dass sie diesen Schalter auch noch nachstellen müssen. Das liegt vielleicht auch noch an den beengten Verhältnissen. 
An einer Anlage wurde dies schon erfolgreich getestet. Der Eingangspegel an der SPS beträgt ca. 20V. D.H. der SPS-Eingang erkennt sicher eine "1".
Lösungen mit Relais sind meiner Meinung schwierig da hier gleich ein wesentlich höherer Strom fließt.

Es wurden auf kleinem Raum vier von diesen Schaltern vorgesehen.
Ich habe bei dieser Lösung auch Bauchschmerzen und weis auch nicht genau auf welche VDE-Vorschriften man hier beachten muß.
Gruss und Danke für die Anworten
Nanu


----------



## volker (25 November 2005)

wenn du schon so eine lösung verwenden willst solltest du zumindest ein kontaktschutzrelais einsetzen.


----------



## Zottel (25 November 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du schon so eine lösung verwenden willst solltest du zumindest ein kontaktschutzrelais einsetzen.


Ich weiß nicht, was das bringen sollte, aber vielleicht denke ich ja falsch.
Alles, was mir zu dem Thema einfällt:
- Ausführung mit Vorwiderstand:
Den könnte man sich sparen, wenn man ein Relais an + hängen würde und das andere Bein an die Elektrode, so daß nach Masse geschaltet wird. Ginge natürlich auch mit entsprechenden Eingangsbaugruppen, die mit - Schalten.
Ansonsten reichen sicher auch 200 oder 500 Ohm, falls man damit mehr auf der sicheren Seite bezüglich H-Pegel-Erkennung liegt.
- Sicherheit:
Die 24V sind eh kleiner als 42V. Wozu ein Transformator? Ist zu befürchten, daß ein Schluß der 24V mit Stromkreisen höherer Spannung auftritt? 


> Lösungen mit Relais sind meiner Meinung schwierig da hier gleich ein wesentlich höherer Strom fließt.


Nicht, wenn die Relais elektronische Verstärker enthalten. Aber Vorteile sehe ich nur, wenn man den Strom extra klein halten will (bei unsicherem Kontakt oder sehr kleinen Berührflächen oder schlecht leitenden Materialien).
Was ich noch nicht begriffen habe: Wenn man die Gewindestange so montieren kann, daß der Bediener den Schaltpunkt nicht anpassen muß, warum kann man nicht auch einen Initiator in ähnlicher Weise montieren?


----------



## volker (25 November 2005)

der vorteil vom kontaktschutzrelais ist der, dass dort nur ein extrem kleiner strom fliesst der zudem noch potentialgetrennt ist.
und den potentialfreien kontakt kann man dann sauber auf die sps führen.

ich habe sowas z.b. schon mal eingesetzt um zu prüfen ob ein spänecontainer voll ist.


----------



## old_willi (25 November 2005)

Hallo,
das mt dem Schutztrenntrafo halte ich für erforderlich, weil bei normalen Trafos zwischen Ober- und Unterwicklung kein Schirmblech zwischen liegt.
Auch Kontaktschutzrelais oder Netzteile sind meines Wissens nicht geschützt.

Die 42V kann man durch eine andere Spannung ersetzen und sich so einen Schutztrafo mit Schirmwicklung bauen lassen.
Aber an offen liegenden Elektroden würde ich nicht darauf verzichten.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Zottel (25 November 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> der vorteil vom kontaktschutzrelais ist der, dass dort nur ein extrem kleiner strom fliesst der zudem noch potentialgetrennt ist.


Aber extrem kleine Ströme bergen die Gefahr, daß Kriechströme, die durch Schmutzablagerungen etc. fließen, schon als Kontakt gewertet werden.
Ein Mindeststrom von einigen Milliampere ist für so eine Anwendung nicht verkehrt. 
Das "Konzept" der Kontaktschutzrelais hatte seinen Sinn in Verbindung mit mechanischen Meßgeräten, bei denen ein (wegen Genauigkeit möglichst dünner) Zeiger einen Kontakt mit (wegen Rückwirkung auf das Meßwerk möglichst) geringer Kraft berührte. Da sind dann Berührfläche und Kontaktdruck sehr gering und die geringste Veränderung der Oberfläche durch Funkenerrosion war zu vermeiden.


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2005)

*alles schön und gut, aber...*

...ich brauch gute Argumente die gegen eine solche Lösung sprechen. Es ist aus meiner Sicht irgendwie komisch, dass bei einem so "einfachen" Punkt keine klare Aussage gibt welche Vorschriften beachtet werden müssen oder warum das nicht sinnvoll ist. 
Bei einer solchen Lösung wird unter anderem auch der Minus mehrfach mit Erde verbunden, es fließt ein Strom über das Gehäuse, muss das NG nach PLEV oder SELV ausgelegt werden, usw. da muß es doch Vorschriften geben die das Regeln.
Kontaktschutzrelais kenne ich leider nicht und ich weis nicht ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, da ich ja einen geringen Strom habe und ich keine Schaltleistung brauche, da das Singal direkt in eine SPS geht.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand hierzu einen guten "Einfall" hat.


----------



## Lazarus™ (10 Dezember 2005)

Also wir haben bei uns ja sowieso Erde auf Masse (24V) und schalten + über 2KOhm auf die SPS. Bei einer Schaltung geht dann der Eingang gegen Masse und das Signal ist 0. Das machen wir seit 15 Jahren so und es wurde nie von einer Kommision bemängelt. Weder TÜV noch die etwas strengeren Prüfer in USA haben es bemängelt. Also warum nicht ????
Mir fällt spontan (Auch nach 3 Tagen nachdenken) nichts ein


----------

